# In urgent need of a rest stop between Bristol and Bath



## Elbly (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi,

This will be my first trip out on my own, let alone my first "wild camping" experience, so I'd rather have an idea of what I'm doing before I set off.

I need to stop somewhere between Bristol and Bath on Friday night, and checking the POI map there look like two possible spots - an urban carpark run by South Glos. and a rural layby. Are South Glos. okay with us sleeping in their carparks that are open over night? 

And does anyone know if the rural layby nr Kenysham is viable for a 20ft motorhome? Looking on google maps I can only see a rural road, no layby.

Thank you.
:dog:


----------



## Admin (Oct 26, 2016)

Elbly said:


> And does anyone know if the rural layby nr Kenysham is viable for a 20ft motorhome? Looking on google maps I can only see a rural road, no layby.



It looks like the layby has become a cycle lane.


----------



## yeoblade (Oct 26, 2016)

Google Maps

This is a quiet road with a great view out over the avon. I think there is a pub or 2 just along from there that may be able to help is you ask, though I don't know if they do overnights in their carpark. Riverside Inn

Beware there is a 13 ft  6 in bridge to get there if that's a problem for your van.


----------



## n brown (Oct 26, 2016)

just up from there is a reasonable sized carpark, on a road called The Shallows Google Maps this should help you find it. it does have a no overnight sign, but i'd ignore that.
the layby at Keynsham is ok too, it's a kind of weird bus lane kind of thing and sometimes people stay there for weeks. and you're right, it doesn't look like a layby, it's a 2 lane road only used by buses


----------



## n brown (Oct 26, 2016)

Google Maps
just opposite Newbridge park'n'ride is a good sized layby with no restrictions that i know of . lots of people stay there


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 27, 2016)

Admin said:


> It looks like the layby has become a cycle lane.



I don't think so - it is crossed by a cycle lane if Streetview is still correct ...


----------



## Elbly (Oct 27, 2016)

Thank you everyone. I'm definitely storing this info for future... Why the future? Because my poor motorhome was having some work done today and it has turned out to be more serious than we thought 
Oh well, there'll be other times.


----------



## Myrkk (Oct 27, 2016)

Hope your mh is well again soon


----------



## TJBi (Oct 27, 2016)

n brown said:


> <snip>the layby at Keynsham is ok too, it's a kind of weird bus lane kind of thing and sometimes people stay there for weeks. and you're right, it doesn't look like a layby, it's a 2 lane road only used by buses



... and a few local residents by the look of it.  Think I'd probably prefer CR Swineford.

Tom


----------



## n brown (Oct 27, 2016)

if you mean the picnic area i have to say i find that place a bit spooky. probably ok but i wouldn't ,don't like places with no escape route


----------



## Admin (Oct 27, 2016)

POI Admin said:


> I don't think so - it is crossed by a cycle lane if Streetview is still correct ...



I cannot see the layby at all. There is a slip road / cycle route that is closed off near the main road and has an obstruction at the other end.


----------



## n brown (Oct 27, 2016)

this isn't a layby, it's a one way road that only buses are allowed to exit on to the A4, but can be used by anyone . it's nice and wide in places, so even though the buses drive through, people stop there for a snoozy lunch, learner bikers do their thing there, and people stay there. eg i had a double decker stay there for a few days while i did stuff on it . i think it's a very unusual road, but if i didn't live just up the road, i'd  stay there


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 28, 2016)

Admin said:


> I cannot see the layby at all. There is a slip road / cycle route that is closed off near the main road and has an obstruction at the other end.



Yep - you're right ...

I'll reclassify it as OR.


----------



## pughed2 (Oct 28, 2016)

*Between bristol and bath*

All these sites have issues of some sort. The best overnighter is on The Shallows on the opposite side of road from the river. I don't think it is highlighted yet. There is a no overnight sign, but I think that can be safely ignored. It's quiet. ........Saltford....turn into Norman or Beech Road from A4, then into High Street, then right into The Shallows...... car park on right....... toilets too I think......steve bristol


----------

